

Pretweeting -- a market game based on twitter word frequency - gabesmed
http://pretweeting.com

======
johnfn
The choices of the last winner: lunch dinner night goodnight morning nite
coffee church.

If only stock markets were this easy.

------
turingcomplete
#followfriday, #musicmonday, "weekend", "goodnight"

Not really a self-correcting market, is it?

------
moe
Uhm, I buy the letter A. Like "how much more _A_ bsurd does it get".

